# Hypnotherapy works for bowel pain



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

plas, posted this in the main discussion.







http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/3207972.stm


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

This made CNN news today.


----------

